# Crossword Anagram 2



## David H (Sep 16, 2013)

solve the clues and re-arrange the first letter of each answer to make
*A vintage US TV show*








*Good Luck*


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm struggling!  Here's what I've got so far:

1. ?
2. Neanderthal
3. Enzymes
4. Elementary
5. ?
6. ?
7. Resident


----------



## David H (Sep 16, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> I'm struggling!  Here's what I've got so far:
> 
> 1. ?
> 2. Neanderthal
> ...



Sorry LeeLee not doing too well on this one.


----------



## David H (Sep 16, 2013)

*Clue Time*


----------



## Redkite (Sep 16, 2013)

5. Triathlon?


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 16, 2013)

Second attempt

1. ?
2. Neanderthal
3. Antigen
4. Elementary
5. Wrestling
6. ?
7. Populate


----------



## Redkite (Sep 16, 2013)

3. Could be antigen? (Clutching at straws!)


----------



## Redkite (Sep 16, 2013)

You beat me to no.3 LeeLee!  My brain is tired.  I wonder if 6. could be Cascade?


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 17, 2013)

Redkite said:


> You beat me to no.3 LeeLee!  My brain is tired.  I wonder if 6. could be Cascade?


You could be right with Cascade.  I was thinking along the lines of Hanging (a bit macabre).  David, where are you?


----------



## David H (Sep 17, 2013)

Redkite said:


> 5. Triathlon?



Correct wewll done Redkite


----------



## David H (Sep 17, 2013)

Redkite said:


> 3. Could be antigen? (Clutching at straws!)



Correct well done Redkite


----------



## David H (Sep 17, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> You could be right with Cascade.  I was thinking along the lines of Hanging (a bit macabre).  David, where are you?



Your on the right track LeeLee with hanging.


----------



## David H (Sep 17, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Second attempt
> 
> 1. ?
> 2. Neanderthal
> ...



Keep at it you're nearly there


----------



## David H (Sep 17, 2013)

*Clue Time*

7. begins with the letter D.

1. Begins with the letter R.


----------



## Redkite (Sep 17, 2013)

Is 7. Domicile ?

Was LeeLee correct with "hanging" or just close to correct?


----------



## David H (Sep 17, 2013)

Redkite said:


> Is 7. Domicile ?
> 
> Was LeeLee correct with "hanging" or just close to correct?



domocile is correct and Gallows


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 17, 2013)

DRAGNET!

I still can't work out 1.


----------



## Redkite (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh well done LeeLee.

Could no.1 be Remington?  Or are proper nouns not allowed?


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 17, 2013)

Yay! I think you've got it! 

Remember a couple of weeks ago we had Littlewoods for shopping/pools.


----------



## David H (Sep 17, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> DRAGNET!
> 
> I still can't work out 1.



Well done on getting the US TV Show.


----------



## David H (Sep 17, 2013)

Redkite said:


> Oh well done LeeLee.
> 
> Could no.1 be Remington?  Or are proper nouns not allowed?



Correct and right Redkite.

Remington Steel (TV show)

Remington electric razor.


----------

